# HASA - Homeless Adults Student Alliance



## eske silver (Feb 19, 2014)

So, in dealing with the financial aid here in the bay, it's not hard to see that it's a complete nightmare.

Our society is so biased against "homeless people", that it seems the majority of resources, other than food stamps and cash aid, are posed as an "easy for them, but not us' maze.

On the FAFSA, there are options for all sorts of options, for all kinds of situations, including homeless youth.
But a homeless adults must not only, struggle to fill out a form, not meant for their situation, but then continue to struggle through paperwork which requires "Proof of Homelessness".

All we want is to go to school, but also, most of us want to live the way we want to live - without rent and paychecks, on the road, off the grid. That usually means we don't live with out parents, we don't receive support from them, and we certainly don't have Nega-rent receipts from the places we do not rent space from.

The HASA is a community of and for homeless adults who need that little bit of help and support, working through the bias maze of education bureaucracy, in order to go to college; either for a degree, or just for fun.

The HASA offers assistance with, not only registration, enrollment, and financial aid paperwork, but also with homework, course materials, and even homeless resources.

As a new organization, based in Oakland, CA, for now the HASAs only chapter deals maninly with the Peralta Community Colleges (Laney, Berkeley, Merrit and Alameda), but hopefully someday soon, the HASA will have chapters all over the state and even the country.


~


Just letting you guys know about this new project I'm starting.

After years of dealing with community college as a homeless adult, I feel it's time for a change. I want to see help available to people like me, with the struggle I've have to endure in the years past.

If anyone has any info or advice for this project, please let me know!
Contact me through STP or at [email protected]

Thanks all!


----------



## Tude (Feb 19, 2014)

Cool - will look into this at my financial aid dept tomorrow. See if we have it available here. I've worked here maybe 10 yrs and especially sitting behind Student campus - and seeing the many students - there were many students who slept here as long as they could. Even some of our "junior students" - kids being mentored or tutored from city high schools where it was a bad living environment - and they would also spend as much time at college before they actually had to leave and find a place to stay.


----------



## eske silver (Feb 19, 2014)

I doubt you have it there... I literally Just started it, ten minutes ago, lol

Yea, it's pretty rough. Being homeless, either by choice or not, and going to school - let alone actually Wanting to be there... 
It can be ridiculous and tormenting.

People just assume you're invalid, seeking attention, mentally ill or lying when you say or show yourself to be a "homeless student" at a college.
It's really sad.


----------



## Tude (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh - I didn't realize that!! I didn't read it right - but seriously - that is good stuff!!


----------



## Endy (Feb 20, 2014)

Considering I'll be in the area some time in the next few months I am totally down to help with this project. Homeless rights in general are terrible but moreso for people looking for education. I'll be in touch when I roll into town.


----------



## eske silver (Feb 20, 2014)

Endy said:


> Considering I'll be in the area some time in the next few months I am totally down to help with this project. Homeless rights in general are terrible but moreso for people looking for education. I'll be in touch when I roll into town.



Awesome! Thanks for the support!
I want to make up a flier for all of the things I'm hoping HASA can achieve,
such as Laney cafeteria homeless food allowances, and a "No Taxation without Representation" tuition reform.
But I need at least ten people on board completely, enrolled/enrolling in one of the four colleges, before I put that amount of work into it.

This could be a major thing, or it could go bust. It's really just weather or not my theory is right - that there a good number of homeless community college students here.


----------



## OhioRiverTrail (May 11, 2014)

http://www.murray.senate.gov/public...help-homeless-and-foster-youth-get-to-college


----------



## eske silver (May 12, 2014)

Thanks - I'll check the link tomorrow.

Unfortunately, all of people who said they were in and agreed to pitch in bailed and never followed through. Pretty messed up when you think about the impact vs the really insignificant amount of work they each had to do...
The HASA is on hold until I find some people who are reliable enough for a project like this.


----------



## eske silver (Aug 14, 2014)

Yep, I looked around for people this semester, and it seems like it's official.
Homeless people are a bunch of lazy fucks :/ lol
Most of the students that said they were interested in joining and/or helping flaked out.
The HASA is dead.
Oh well.


----------

